#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Любителям тибетской иконописи

## Дмитрий Певко

Дорогие ваджрные братья и сёстры! А также просто братья и сёстры!

(Вместо ганапуджи, которую сегодня вынужден пропустить.)

Четыре года я лазил по Интернету и потихоньку собирал коллекцию качественных (или хотя бы более-менее годных для печати) тханка. Набралось метров 750. Всё, что нужно кагьюпам и дзогченпам, и многое сверх всяких рамок и направлений. Отборные тханка в нескольких вариантах. Количество Тар и Падмасамбхав не поддаётся описанию. Фотографии учителей, красивые статуи. Привести все эти ссылки сейчас просто нереально - сотни изображений, многие из которых я к тому же редактировал в фотошопе, добиваясь улучшенного качества. Многие файлы сканировал сам или переписывал у друзей. Размер при печати - от 18x13 до 60x40 и больше.

Сейчас постепенно пересылаю всё это на один электронный почтовый ящик (где бесплатно дают два с половиной гектара места). Не доверяю всяким складам файлов и думаю, что это оптимальный способ долговременного хранения информации. Если здесь есть такие же визуально неудовлетворённые кадавры, как я,  :Smilie:  или если вам просто нужно какое-то конкретное изображение, пишите мне по адресу: dorje1975@mail.ru 

Вышлю адрес почты и пароль к своему складу. Пополняется он медленно. Сейчас доступны тханка Ваджрадхары, Ваджрасаттвы, Ваджракилайи, Ваджрапани,  Ваджрайогини, Йеше Цогял, большая тханка Миларепы и подборка статуй. Если нужна конкретная часть коллекции (например, тханка Зелёной Тары), в первую очередь залью её.

----------


## Kamla

Дмитрий,здравствуй,мне нужны Грин Тары,я на них медитирую сейчас,пожалуйста,можешь залить?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Привет! ОК, постараюсь сегодня или завтра сделать.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Камала, почему-то не могу отправить Вам ПС. Пишите мне на "мыло" по указанному адресу!

----------


## Граакль

А можно мне Ваджрасаттву Яб-Юм...

Пожалуйста  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Ответил в ПС.

----------


## Аньезка

> Дмитрий,здравствуй,мне нужны Грин Тары,я на них медитирую сейчас,пожалуйста,можешь залить?


И я практикую Зеленую Тару. Буду благодарна изображениям! :Smilie:

----------


## kirava

Heisann!

Не вся та тибетская иконопись, что аутентичная тибетская живопись тханка. В инете аутентичных танка, кроме как проекта хималайан арт, не так уж и много. На известном сайте кагью медиа лаб некоторые современные тханки выполнены с ошибками. Например, копия с тханки Гега Ламы "Ваджрадхара с учтелям Кагью" – там и Наропа и Тилопа почему то оба с рыбой изображены.  Я не мерил пропорции, но вот с цветом там явно проблемы, как сказали мне мои учителя в живописи тханка. Это как раз то о чем писал Гега  Лама в своей книге "Основы Тибетского искусства"  (мой скорый перевод с английского, чисто для информации):

"…Сегодня молодые люди под влиянием новых идей считают буддизм и традиционную систему обучения заблуждениями, и поэтому у них не хватает терпения работать с этими традиционными методами (живописи – моё прим) и они рисуют, смешивая индийский и тибетский стиль. Нам подаётся это как нечто положительное, как "новая техника": но всё это подобно сыну не подходящей друг другу пары (ill-matched parents), о котором нельзя сказать, что он из прекрасной семьи, как бы красив он не был. Загрязнять эти традиционные системы большая ошибка.

Кроме того, поскольку тибетские стили живописи так известны сегодня, возникло много поддельных имитирующих стилей…Это современные безымянные  школы, которые я называю "неряшливые (sloppy) школы" 

Не различающие мужские формы от женских
Негармонично смешивающие  не сочетающиеся цвета 
Не определимы как Гадри, Менри и другие школы.
Таковы неряшливые школы рисования пальцами.

…Поскольку они (стили Менри, Кенри, Гадри, Менсар – моё прим) составляют аутентичную традицию живописи,
Лучше чем гоняться за росинками на траве,
Утолите жажду в волнах их просторных озёр!"

О неправильно и правильно нарисованных изображениях есть целая глава в книге Гега Ламы. Вот пара отрывков:

"Кроме того, в случае когда божества изображены с неправильными пропорциями из-за путаницы в том что приемлемо, а что нет, аспект сознания (видимо мудрость -моё прим) божества не может наполнить изображение. В любом месте, где есть такие ошибочные изображения, процветание этого региона уменьшается, прекращаются дожди и возникают проблемы с подачей воды, урожаи скудны и так далее. Так как такие изображения имеют только негативное влияние, их нужно оставить в заснеженных скалистых пустынных  местностях. Многие сведущие совершенные мастера согласны с этими утверждениями."

"Невообразимые блага, накапливающиеся при создании изображений с правильными пропорциями – превосходная продолжительность жизни, заслуга, друзья и богатства на относительном уровне и действительное просветление на абсолютном уровне через освоение таких состояний медитационной погруженности как "самадхи абсолютной реальности" – всё это объясняется в стихах Селгьяла. (В Канджуре)…(далее стих)…"

----------


## kirava

Для практикующих Зелёной Тары желательно знать какую именно форму они практикуют. Есть обычно 2 формы - с одним цветком и с 2 мя, ещё есть Зелёная Тара согласно традиции Yasel...

Вот для примера пара аутентичных тханок Зелёной Тары созданных в стиле Карма Гадри. Первая (фото копия постера) - работа Гега Ламы, он был держателем стиля Гадри, вторая - Татьяны и Михаила Крыжановских, учеников Мариан Лем, ученицы Гега Ламы.

http://kirava.narod.ru/thanka.html

Они там временно.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Привет, Иван!
Надеюсь, у меня вкус хороший. Что попало не предлагаю.  :Smilie:  У меня в коллекции как раз очень много тханка, взятых с сайта "Гималайское искусство". Только я им свежие, естественные цвета вернул, "протёр пыль".

На самом деле, думаю, что определённый простор для творчества есть. Перечисленные школы тоже ведь когда-то создавались, совершенствовались... Да и на "Гималайском искусстве", в плане пропорций и цвета, такие аутентичные "перлы" попадались, что мама дорогая...  :Smilie:

----------


## kirava

> Привет, Иван!
> Надеюсь, у меня вкус хороший. Что попало не предлагаю.  У меня как раз очень много в коллекции тханка, взятых с сайта "Гималайское искусство". Только я им свежие, естественные цвета вернул, "протёр пыль".
> 
> На самом деле, думаю, что определённый простор для творчества есть. Перечисленные школы тоже ведь когда-то создавались, совершенствовались... Да и на "Гималайском искусстве", в плане пропорций и цвета, такие аутентичные "перлы" попадались, что мама дорогая...


Да, согласен. Пришли мне тогда пороль кэтому архиву посмотрю тоже, ок?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

ОК.
Полная коллекция тханка Зелёной Тары загружена - 21 форма, одиночные, старинные, модерновые (для сравнения). Сейчас загружаю тханка Белой Тары.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Добавлено сегодня: Белая Тара (много красивых вариантов, в том числе старинные; редкая форма яб-юм из терма Мингьюра Дордже), Церингма, Ушнишавиджая, Тилопа и Наропа (две высококачественные репродукции, непальский стиль), Ситатапатра, Ши-тро, Шамбала (25 царей, Раудра Чакрин, война Шамбалы), Сарасвати, Самантабхадра, Ратна Чинтамани, Рахула (много интересных старинных изображений).

----------


## Аньезка

Очень понравилась Зелёная Тара в индийском стиле из папки modern.
Необычно! :Smilie:  Изображение стоящей Тары тоже увидела впервые.
И вообще... как у неё незатейливо маечка приподнята на некоторых танках :Embarrassment:

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Несколько ссылок по теме:

http://probud.narod.ru/
http://online.stack.net/~alex/
http://www.tangha.km.ru/
http://vajrayana.nm.ru/
http://www.gardri.narod.ru/
http://www.hi-braa.spb.ru/
http://www.surajamrita.com/buddhism/buddhism_home.html

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> И вообще... как у неё незатейливо маечка приподнята на некоторых танках


Это что! Ты погляди на один из вариантов Ваджрайогини...  :Cool:

----------


## Нока

Дима!
Спасибо большое за ваше собрание, скачала много интересных тханок.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Добавлено сегодня:

Праджняпарамита, Палден Лхамо, много замечательных изображений Гуру Падмасамбхавы - в высоком разрешении, на любой вкус; Нагарджуна, Нагараджа, Мипам Ринпоче, Мингьюр Дордже, Миларепа (см. также самое первое письмо в эл. ящике), Будда Врачевания, Будда Майтрея (их у меня много, но тут выложил только более-менее приемлемые по качеству для печати), Марпа, Маричи (Одзер Ченма), Манджушри, Мандарава, Махакала Манинг, шестирукий Белый Махакала, Мачиг Лабдрён.

----------


## Lhazin

Дима, а у вас есть изображение белого Чакрасамвары?
...и можно ли тоже получить акаунт? :Wink:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Это который сидит в полной позе лотоса с красной супругой на коленях? Есть такая тханка, старинная. Не знаю, успею ли сегодня до неё добраться. Код доступа  :Cool:  сейчас вышлю в ПС.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Добавлено сегодня:

Лонгченпа, Древо Прибежища линии Лончен Ньингтиг (качество слабовато), дакини Курукулла, Кармапа (1-й, 2-й, 8-й, 15-й, 16-й), Древо Прибежища Карма Кагью, линия Карма Кагью (отцы-основатели), Калачакра, Ютогпа, Джигме Лингпа, Джамгён Конгтрул I, Дзамбала, Хаягрива, Гуру Драгпур в самых разных вариантах, Гуру Драгпо, Гэсар Линг, Гаруда.

----------


## Толя

А ни у кого нет изображения Дуджом Лингпы?

----------


## kirava

В гугле есть - dudjom lingpa - картинки.

----------


## Толя

Оттуды у меня все скачано уже.

----------


## Kamla

off,уже не актуально.можно стирать.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

До 10-го мая новых пополнений коллекции не будет.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

У меня тоже многое из того чего там нет есть  :Smilie:  И некоторое даже в лучшем разрешении. Товарищи, давайте создадим ресурс! Надо то всего гигов 5. С превьюшками и т.д. Это ж дело дхармически полезное полюбому.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

А смысл создавать подобный *публичный* ресурс? Это же против всех правил сетевой этики - делать себе (сайту) имя на чужих материалах. Есть же авторские права, в конце концов. Чтобы размещать картинки на своём сайте, нужно разрешение авторов или тех, у кого вы их скачали, ставить ссылки. В данном случае это нереально. Поэтому я просто делюсь коллекцией в частном порядке.

----------


## pluzh

Дим, буду очень благодарен, если пошлешь мне логин и пароль. Особенно интересуют Кагьюшные тханки. Кстати, помнится, что ты упоминал о наличии тханки Ваджракилаи - никак не могу найти большое изображение :Frown:  .

Спасибо!

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> А смысл создавать подобный *публичный* ресурс? Это же против всех правил сетевой этики - делать себе (сайту) имя на чужих материалах. Есть же авторские права, в конце концов. Чтобы размещать картинки на своём сайте, нужно разрешение авторов или тех, у кого вы их скачали, ставить ссылки. В данном случае это нереально. Поэтому я просто делюсь коллекцией в частном порядке.


А при чем тут имя? Такие сайты впринципе есть, но там мало всякого. А авторские права при рисовании тханок ... Еще может изображения  будд кто запатентовал?     :Smilie:   И вообще искуство должно принадлежать  народу.
А смысл в том, что каждый сможет найти то изображение которое ему надо, посмотрев превью , ну и поделиться своими.  
Хотя, если вас не интересуют новые поступления в коллекцию - пжалуйста   :Smilie:  

Вобщем моё мнение, что смысл есть и если кто начнет в этом направлении - готова поделится своими данными.

----------


## kirava

Правильно говорит Кармапенко...

Гега Лама часто на своих работах ставил подпись "Gega Lama", Мариан тоже их подписывает "ML". Нарисовать тханку - непомерный труд, который мало кто умеет ценить.

 Также все эти работы кто то собирал, фоткал, сканировал, обрабатывал и это тоже  труд который нужно ценить.

----------


## kirava

Расскажу прикол по теме. Как то пошел печатать пару фоток из "Голубого берила" - иллюстраций к Чшу-джи. Получил, рассматриваю фотки - там где животные в несколько рядов нарисованы, рядом какой-то дядька это увидел и говорит: "Вы тоже занимаетесь фотоохотой?" хе хе

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Правильно говорит Кармапенко...
> 
>  Также все эти работы кто то собирал, фоткал, сканировал, обрабатывал и это тоже  труд который нужно ценить.


Ну я думаю ценить нужно все. И уважение иметь полюбому. Но не кажется ли вам, что копирайты на буддийские произведения и объекты медитации должны носить больше информативную сторону? И уж ни как не служить для присваивания этих объектов? Ибо тогда возникают следующие вопросы - кто именно обладает авторским правом на фотографию , например, статуи ?  :Wink:  Это создатель скульптуры? Тот кто ее купил? Создатель исходных изображений или скульптур, которые использованы при создании произведения? Или фотограф, поскольку все таки изображение? Или держатель линии передачи, который давал технику ? Или тот кто потом вытягивал и доводил изображение? Или тот кто собрал изображения?  :Smilie: ))

Короче, если вы действительно считаете, это вредным делом, то изменить это мнение мне будет сложно. Возможно, я действительно ошибаюсь и о буддийском искусстве и дхарме должно быть известно только узким избранным кругам, если вы так действительно думаете - это ваше дело.  :Smilie:

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

И вообще, на всем этом можно тогда ставить   (с) Будда  - тогда это будет действительный верный копирайт.  :Smilie:

----------


## Kamla

kirava,кстати,вот эта первая тханка Гега Ламы очень впечатляет.Вот это работа.Даже если отбросить все мастерство как художника,реаллизация его сознания все равно не останется незамеченной.Очень приятно видеть совершенные работы.

----------


## kirava

> kirava,кстати,вот эта первая тханка Гега Ламы очень впечатляет.Вот это работа.Даже если отбросить все мастерство как художника,реаллизация его сознания все равно не останется незамеченной.Очень приятно видеть совершенные работы.



Да это действительно всё так. Я тут уже почти подготовил сайт с некоторыми работами Гега Ламы, в понедельник постораюсь дать ссылку, когда всё окончательно проверю.

----------


## kirava

> Короче, если вы действительно считаете, это вредным делом, то изменить это мнение мне будет сложно. Возможно, я действительно ошибаюсь и о буддийском искусстве и дхарме должно быть известно только узким избранным кругам, если вы так действительно думаете - это ваше дело.


Нет, буддийское искусство должно быть доступно всем, но именно подлиное искусство, а не имитации. Вот поэтому я делаю сайт с изображениями аутентичных мастеров - Гега Ламы, Шераб Палден Беру и других и скоро смогу представить то, что уже сделал.

 Ещё, в буддийской деревне в Сорочанах наши художники планируют провести выставку тханок, но там видимо будут плакаты, не знаю как насчёт настоящих.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Мне нравится такой автор... Биир, кажется. Может кто подскажет, где его еще скачать? Просто гуглом уже все найдено.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Петровна, вот пусть авторы и распространяют. Со своих сайтов. Или вот сайт "Гималайское искусство" - всё и так в открытом доступе. Просто многим трудно, как сделал я, выбрать из этого вороха нужные изображения. Так что Вы теперь предлагаете - создать свой сайт с ворованными материалами?

Моя скромная роль - не "распространять", а помочь практикующим, у которых нет возможности долго лазить по Сети в поисках нужного качественного изображения. Вот когда я исполню свою мечту - стану писать сам, тогда и буду на своём сайте пропагандировать буддийское искусство.

----------


## kirava

> Вот когда я исполню свою мечту - стану писать сам, тогда и буду на своём сайте пропагандировать буддийское искусство.


Мечта вполне реальная, приезжай на ретрит по тханкам, не знаю как в этом году, но в следующем так точно должен быть...

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Петровна, вот пусть авторы и распространяют. Со своих сайтов. Или вот сайт "Гималайское искусство" - всё и так в открытом доступе. Просто трудно, как я, выбрать из этого вороха нужные изображения. Так что Вы теперь предлагаете - создать свой сайт с ворованными материалами?


Так все таки ворованными?  :Smilie:  Ну тогда получается, что вы распространяете это ворованное из-под полы  :Cool:   И в чем, простите разница?  :Wink: 

[QUOTE= Моя скромная роль - не "распространять", а помочь практикующим, у которых нет возможности долго лазить по Сети в поисках нужного качественного изображения. Вот когда я исполню свою мечту - стану писать сам, тогда и буду на своём сайте пропагандировать буддийское искусство.[/QUOTE]

Блин, да называйте как угодно, только определитесь - либо то, что вы делаете можно делать, и тогда я не вижу причины не сделать это действительно более удобно и доступно для практикующих, либо это плохо и этого делать нельзя, тогда в чем смысл? В том, что воровство (как вы это называетет) идет в более мелких масштабах?  :Smilie:  Так тут не УК.  :Smilie: 

Короче, фарисейство, уважаемые, какое то и отсутствие логики. Ладно, оставайтесь на едине с вашей странно загадочной моралью.

----------


## pluzh

Доктор, меня все игнорируют :Frown:   Люди, вы так увлеклись, что про меня забыли :Wink:   Дим, дай мне, плиз, доступ к тханкам:d

Еще раз спасибо!

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Так все таки ворованными?  Ну тогда получается, что вы распространяете это ворованное из-под полы   И в чем, простите разница?


Объясняю чисто на пальцах: когда я скачал с сайта материал, находящийся в открытом доступе, и послал его по почте другу (чтобы облегчить ему жизнь), это не воровство. Когда я делаю *сайт*, используя чужие материалы без разрешения и не ставя ссылок, это воровство. Вот и вся логика, и если Вы, Петровна, её не понимаете, Вам в Интернете делать нечего.

И в чём вообще проблема? Если Вам пароль нужен, так попросите, а не засоряйте тему пустой болтовнёй. Если не нужен, создайте свой архив - аналогичный.

----------


## kirava

Вот сайт обещанный:
http://tibetart.madpage.com/
http://tibetart.madpage.com/gallery.htm галерея

или на народе, но там у меня медленно грузится из Норвегии

http://tibetart.narod.ru

Это пока начало, сейчас экзамены и мало времени на сайт и т.д.

----------


## Кусенька

Уважаемая Екатерина Петровна! Все-таки есть разница между свободным опубликованием, и так сказать по-дружески, междусобойски. Кажется, тут нечего спорить. Понятное дело, что копирайты на будда-аспекты не поставишь, но ведь публикуются вполне конкретные материалы, у которых есть автор и т.д. Самсара....

----------


## Skyku

> Ну тогда получается, что вы распространяете это ворованное из-под полы  И в чем, простите разница?


Разница в понимании, что защищает копирайт, авторское право.
И откуда берется на сайтах: "при цитировании материалов сайта просьба указывать источник."

1. Автор желает получить прибыль. Тот кто распространяет, и не платит автору - вор. Относится это к фотографиям тханка и буддийской атртибутики? Ставили создатели, или фотографы главным - получение прибыли?
2. Автор жалает чтобы его творение дошло до потребителя без искажений, а потому доверяет только тому кому решил доверять. Какие искажения в фотографиях тханка и буддийской атрибутики?
3. Автор желает рекламы, сохранения "авторства". Узнай творцы танха что фотографии их творений безымянны, но распространяются среди буддистов, и не в целях коммерческих, или еще каких сансарных, были бы они против?

Я считаю что Сократ высказался по буддийски:
"Обычные люди соблюдают закон из страха. Философы - из понимания его необходимости."

Екатерина Петровна, покажите где по сути Дмитрий нарушает авторское право. А потом рассуждайте о логике.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Добавлено сегодня:

Гараб Дордже, Гампопа, дакини Экаджати, Дордже Дролло, дакини Симхамукха, дакини Гома Дэви, дакини Чиннамаста, линия передачи Чод, Читипати, Чакрасамвара, Будда Шакьямуни, Бернагчен (одиночная форма и яб-юм), божества бардо, Авалокитешвара в разных формах (тысячерукий, четырехрукий, яб-юм, Корва Тонгтруг), Амитаюс, Амитабха, 35 Будд покаяния.

Чогьюр Лингпа.  Ваджраварахи.

Древо Прибежища школы гелуг, Цзонкапа, 5-й и 6-й Далай-ламы.

Символика (А в тигле, тадролы, мантры и проч.).

Загружена практически вся коллекция.  Осталось добавить фото учителей.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Коллекция загружена полностью. Наслаждайтесь!  :Smilie: 
Фотографии учителей, взятые с разных сайтов пейзажи.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

С огорчением замечаю, что никто не посмотрел изумительные непальские тханка Гуру Падмасамбхавы... Скачайте, не пожалеете!

----------


## Kamla

> Для практикующих Зелёной Тары желательно знать какую именно форму они практикуют. Есть обычно 2 формы - с одним цветком и с 2 мя, ещё есть Зелёная Тара согласно традиции Yasel...


Kirava,здравствуйте :Smilie:  

Позвольте пожалуйста спросить,чем отличаются Тара с одним цветком,и Тара с двумя? (как я поняла с двумя это изначальная,это так?)

Где вообще можно прочитать про каждый вид Тары? Подскажите кто-нибудь, пожалуйста.

----------


## kirava

Здрагствуйте.

По одной версии Тара с 2 мя цветками - из высших тантр, а с одним - из низших тантр. Но это совсем не обязательно, так как в высших тантрах тоже практикуется Тара с одним цветком (в левой руке). Всё зависит от наставлений, которые вы получили. Если там ничего не говорится про это, то можно практиковать любую. Я не знаю какая форма исходная. Пока не знаю где про это всё можно прочитать подробнее.

----------


## Aufschnaiter

Сайт Николая Дудко, известного российского живописца танки. Там много интересного
http://www.thangka.ru/

----------


## Schwejk

Уважаемые!
Ищу Древо Прибежища Карма Кагью в максимальном разрешениии.
У нас в волжском Центре есть здоровенный архив  изображений, но этого нет.
Есть ли у кого?

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

http://www.dharma-media.org/media/ge...as_photos.html

На этом сайте огромное- нормально напечаталось на А-1 и полное.

----------


## Schwejk

> http://www.dharma-media.org/media/ge...as_photos.html
> 
> На этом сайте огромное- нормально напечаталось на А-1 и полное.


У меня все тханки от туда выкачаны, но тамошнее Древо Прибежища - это просто какая то подрывная деятельность, :) как раз о подобном писал kirava.

Как Вам Марпа? :)
Эта тханка по недоразумению у нас была напечатана - потом пришлось сжигать. 
Я с этого сайта предпочитаю ничего не распечатывать.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

А в чем проблема?

----------


## Schwejk

> А в чем проблема?


А, значит, только у меня и у друзей такие проблемы.  :Smilie: 
Я вот на такого Марпу медитировать не могу.

----------


## Ондрий

> как раз о подобном писал kirava.


Вот всегда было интересно - почему же, если изображение выполнено верно с точки зрения пропорции тела и наличия верных аттрибутов, то "индийский" стиль или "смешивание" не позволит "аспект[у] сознания .... божества .... наполнить изображение"?

Возникает подозрение просто в "промоушине" тибетских танкописателей, как и с благовониями... 

В Индии Будд и Бодхисаттв изображали совершенно иначе, что не мешало этими изображениями пользоваться.

--
конечно речь не идет о работах которые выполнены откровенно плохо, это другая тема

----------


## kirava

> Вот всегда было интересно - почему же, если изображение выполнено верно с точки зрения пропорции тела и наличия верных аттрибутов, то "индийский" стиль или "смешивание" не позволит "аспект[у] сознания .... божества .... наполнить изображение"?
> 
> Возникает подозрение просто в "промоушине" тибетских танкописателей, как и с благовониями... 
> 
> В Индии Будд и Бодхисаттв изображали совершенно иначе, что не мешало этими изображениями пользоваться.
> 
> --
> конечно речь не идет о работах которые выполнены откровенно плохо, это другая тема


"Не позволит аспекту..." если есть ошибки в работе. Если ошибок нет, то и проблем нет и не важно какой это стиль - тибетский, китайский, япоский, непальский, деваченский, уддияновский... Тибетские стили Гадри и Менри произошли как раз от объедиения стилей, которые пришли из Индии и Непала с Китайским стилем.

"VIII Кармапа Микьё Дордже в период развития стиля выявил три его особенности и назвал их «тремя драгоценностями гадри-стиля»: 

1) формы, рисунок согласно индийским канонам; 
2) цветовая гамма и текстуры, свойственные китайской живописи; 
3) композиция и ландшафты в тибетской манере."
http://www.gardri.narod.ru/pages/history.htm

Гега Лама говорил о таких случаях, когда не разбираются в стилях вообще и смешивают всё подряд - тяп ляп и готово...

----------


## Ондрий

"ошибки в работе" - это не соотвествие канонам или нарушение пропорций/вида_и_кол-ва_аттрибутов?

----------


## Aleksey L.

Это как в любой иконографии. Есть "живые" иконы с точно переданными аспектами и атрибутами, а есть откровенное фуфло, основанное на околотематических фантазиях "на тему" в отсутствии точного понимания значения и смысла любой, мало-мальски важной детали.

----------


## kirava

> "ошибки в работе" - это не соотвествие канонам или нарушение пропорций/вида_и_кол-ва_аттрибутов?


Ошибки - это неправильные пропроции (всего - вплоть до пальцев). Должны быть правильны размеры ауры, лотоса, трона - не слишком большие и не слишком маленькие. У аттрибутов тоже есть пропорции, но не слишком жесткие. В общем изображение должно более или менее соответствовать тексту садханы.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> С огорчением замечаю, что никто не посмотрел изумительные непальские тханка Гуру Падмасамбхавы... Скачайте, не пожалеете!


Я скачал. Не могу согласиться, что они прям изумительные. БЫвает лучше  :Smilie:

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> А, значит, только у меня и у друзей такие проблемы. 
> Я вот на такого Марпу медитировать не могу.


Дык вы ж с друзьями не на картинку медитирете а на Марпу! А картинка что б представление иметь.
Я ж понимаю, что у Марпы лицо не такое красное было... хотя может и было, но не в этом же суть, да? Я кстати думаю что и Миларепа не был таким зеленым или синим как на большинстве даже канонических тханок,  крапива такой цвет кожи все равно не даёт.  Ну раз так рисуют, значит наверное в этом есть смысл , но вот заморачиваться по поводу такой у меня Марпа или не такой и почему Миларепа такой синий ... я медитирую совсем не для этого  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

о! вспомнилось по поводу....
ругать сами изображения нельзя... если хочется сказать про это, надо говорить например "Манжушри прекрасен, а руки у художника кривые"  :Wink: 
(С) из Ламрима.

----------


## Schwejk

> о! вспомнилось по поводу....
> ругать сами изображения нельзя... если хочется сказать про это, надо говорить например "Манжушри прекрасен, а руки у художника кривые" ;)
> (С) из Ламрима.


Кстати, да :)
Так вот, руки у художника кривые! :)
Пурпурного цвета Марпу (хоть он и прекрасен) вижу впервые. :)
Ладно, не буду больше об этой тханке -  флуд получается.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Несколько новых ссылок с сайта "Гималайское искусство".

Марпа
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=1800

Миларепа
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=1800

Кармапа III
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=1800

Джамгён Конгтрул I
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=1800

Атиша
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...v,1.0&hei=1900

Великолепный Гуру Драгпур, всем дзогченпа из ДО срочно качать!  :Smilie: 
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=1800

13 форм Падмасамбхавы
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=1800

Ваджрасаттва яб-юм
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=1800

Чакрасамвара
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=1800

Тысячерукий Авалокитешвара
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=1800

Ваджрайогини
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=1800
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=1800

Махамая
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=1800

Интересная форма Зелёной Тары, восемь рук с разными атрибутами
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=1800

Калачакра
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=1800

Ваджрабхайрава
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=1800
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=1900

Ваджракилая
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=1800

Белый Махакала
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=1800

Махакала
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=1800

Гухьясамаджа
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=1800

Хеваджра
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=1800

Будда Шакьямуни
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=1800
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=1800

Красный Ченрези Jinasagara (Ocean of Conquerors)
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=1800

Джамьянг Кьенце Вангпо
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=1800

Хаягрива
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=1800

Шри Дэви
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=1800

Падма Карпо (Другпа Кагью)
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=1800

----------

Kozlov Kirill (14.05.2010)

----------


## Баир

Хорошее дело.Молодец!!!

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Кстати, просматривая на новом (получше) мониторе свою коллекцию, выложенную на гугле, я заметил, что, редактируя файлы, кое-где переборщил с контрастом.

Лечится в последнем фотошопе (опция shadows/highlites,  shadows добавить примерно до 20 - 30, highlites по вкусу). Восстанавливаются детали - но рецепт годится только для тех изображений, которые изначально были большие и в приемлемом качестве.

----------


## Yanglesho

дордже  дролло  и  гуру  ринпоче  яб  юм  в  вариантах
кроме  dharma-media?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Дордже Дролло, 4 варианта на выбор:

http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=1900
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=1900
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=1900
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=1900

Гуру Ринпоче яб-юм
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=1900
В фотошопе подкорректировать блики и тени, гамму, насыщенность - и будет отлично. Вариантов не так уж много, это лучшее изображение, которое доводилось видеть в Сети.

----------


## Aleksey L.

Дмитрий, также цветовая насыщенность кое где черезчур пестрит )) 
посоветовал бы поиграться с плагином Kpt6 ... там есть Equalizer ... очень прикольная штука! 

если что, в приват скину ссылку
______________________________________
еще что касается размеров на himalayanarts ... там сперва лучше 2400 выставлять ... если не прокатит - 2200 ... ну а 2000 - по-любому сработает

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Да, с удовольствием!

Но тут ещё надо учесть, что при печати цвета и насыщенность будут не те, что на мониторе.  :Smilie:  Если монитор не откалиброван специально для дизайнерских нужд. Честно говоря, когдя я начинал "реставрировать" танка из своей коллекции, я таких тонкостей не знал...

Для печати как раз лучше переборщить немного с насыщенностью, иначе изображение выйдет блеклым.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> еще что касается размеров на himalayanarts ... там сперва лучше 2400 выставлять ... если не прокатит - 2200 ... ну а 2000 - по-любому сработает


Даже так?! А я думал, что это максимум - после 1900 окно не реагировало на просьбу увеличить снимок. Половину коллекции надо переделывать.  :Smilie: 

А что, этот новый "эквалайзер" помогает проще и удобнее править цвета?

----------


## Aleksey L.

ну, он интуитивный... 
там сразу четкость, контрастность и цветовая насыщенность ... 
и все это в виде музыкального эквалайзера растянуто  :Smilie:  

вобщем, позволяет сократить затраты временные в некоторых случаях 
_______________________________________________
там снимок не увеличивать надо, а в строке сразу заменять 400 на 2400 ), ну и дальше, если выдает universal error действовать в уменьшающую сторону ... 

некоторые работы (астрол. диаграмма) ... которые растянуты по вертикали, так вообще могут ~4800 быть )) ... но эт исключения

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Я бы, честно говоря, не отказался бы ещё и от таких плагинов:
DIGITAL SHO, DIGITAL ROC, Digital GEM (желательно версии Professional с "лекарством" ). Тогда вообще супер-реставрация получится.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Впрочем, и тут нарыл кучу всего:
http://www.softboard.ru/index.php?showtopic=18875

Есть очень интересные возможности. Вообще, хочется поэкспериментировать с традиционными тханка - придать им побольше объёма, прозрачности, голографичности...

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Я бы, честно говоря, не отказался бы ещё и от таких плагинов:
> DIGITAL SHO, DIGITAL ROC, Digital GEM (желательно версии Professional с "лекарством" ). Тогда вообще супер-реставрация получится.


все есть  :Smilie:  к вечеру или уже завтра скину

----------


## kirava

Нашел изобажение, с которого Дудко рисовал своего Касарпани. Сравните:

http://www.thangka.ru/gallery/gr_kasarpani.html

http://www.himalayanart.org/image.cf...TOKEN=38248550

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Угу.  :Smilie:  На www.himalayanart.org (и, соответственно, в моей коллекции) есть Касарпани в цвете, тоже очень похож.

Продолжаю выкладывать ссылки на качественные изображения.

ВАДЖРАДХАРА
С махасиддхами
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200

С линией передачи (если не вру, Другпа Кагью)
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400

Красивый одиночный
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Ваня, а кто тут у нас скромно помалкивает?..  :Smilie: 
http://www.gardri.narod.ru/g_ich.htm
А ну все дружно скажем: мо-ло-дец!

Вообще на http://www.gardri.narod.ru обновление.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Но Анна Фадеева, имхо, рулит однозначно. Такое изящество, гармоничный подбор цветов (за исключением оранжевой каймы вокруг Тары)!
http://www.gardri.narod.ru/g_af.htm
Всем срочно идти по ссылке!

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

*Амитаюс*
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200

108 Амитаюсов
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200

----------


## kirava

> Угу.  На www.himalayanart.org (и, соответственно, в моей коллекции) есть Касарпани в цвете, тоже очень похож.
> 
> [/url]


А можешь ссылку дать на цветного?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Лови:
Авалокитешвара Падмапани (тиб. и монг. Касарпани)
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400

А вот совсем другой вариант той же формы, тоже очень красивый:
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400

Итак, *Авалокитешвара*.
Сначала редкие формы.

Корво Тонтруг (красный Авалокитешвара):
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400

Jinasagara (Ocean of Conquerors) одиночная форма
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
Red Avalokiteshvara, Ocean of Conquerors (Tibetan: chen re zi gyal wa gya tso. Sanskrit: Avalokiteshvara Jinasagara); a special tutelary deity of the Karma Kagyu (Kamtsangpa) School originating from the 'Revealed Treasure' tradition of the Nyingma School.

Напоминает Гьялва Гьямцо, но совсем иначе держит руки, и супруга белого цвета. Какое-то ньингмапинское терма:
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Тысячерукий Авалокитешвара:
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400

Вообще, бурятский стиль мне не нравится, но это изображение дивное:
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Четырехрукий Ченрези:

http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400

----------


## kirava

Спасибо.
Кстати, там не Корва Тонтруг, похож, но в передаче от ННР там не цветок лотоса в руке и ещё кое-какие аттрибуты различаются.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Несколько качественных репродукций непальских тханка с сайта http://www.namsebangdzo.com
Правда, коррекция гаммы не повредит - уж очень бледные.
Мне непальский стиль нравится - изящный, тонкий рисунок, мягкие, красивые тона.

Тилопа
http://www.namsebangdzo.com/realaudio/tilopa.jpg
Наропа
http://www.namsebangdzo.com/realaudio/naropa.jpg
Марпа
http://www.namsebangdzo.com/realaudio/marpa.jpg
Миларепа
http://www.namsebangdzo.com/realaudio/milarepa.jpg
Гампопа
http://www.namsebangdzo.com/realaudio/gampopa.jpg

Ченрези
http://www.namsebangdzo.com/realaudio/Chenrezig.jpg
Ченрези Гьялва Гьямцо
http://www.namsebangdzo.com/realaudio/gyalwagyamtso.jpg

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

http://www.yeshekhorlo.at/img/dorjesempa-scr.jpg
Необычный Дордже Семпа: сидит под деревом, которое втиснули прямо в его раджуную сферу. Не очень канонично, но изображение довольно красивое.
Качество не очень, но размер большой, если пропустить через фильтры, убирающие шум, можно печатать.

----------


## kirava

> http://www.yeshekhorlo.at/img/dorjesempa-scr.jpg
> Необычный Дордже Семпа: сидит под деревом, которое втиснули прямо в его раджуную сферу. Не очень канонично, но изображение довольно красивое.
> Качество не очень, но размер большой, если пропустить через фильтры, убирающие шум, можно печатать.


Ничего необычного, просто дерево неудачно разместили. Некоторые детали скопираваны с Гега Ламы.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

*Амитабха*

http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200

XV век!
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

*Божества Бардо*

http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

*Махакала Бернагчен*

http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200

Яб-юм c Палден Лхамо:
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

*35 Будд покаяния*
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200

Внимание! 65 Мб!
http://sim.may.ru/b/lib/35%20Buddhas...dhas%20006.psd

----------

Судхана (02.01.2010)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

*Нагараджа*
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

*Будда Шакьямуни*

http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

*Чакрасамвара*

http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400

Chakrasamvara, Raudra Samvara (Tibetan: dem chog drag po)
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
Описание:
http://www.himalayanart.org/image.cfm/90190.html
1000 hands, multi-legged and multi-faced, embracing Vajravarahi and typically appearing in a 62 deity mandala.

Белый сидящий с красной супругой:
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
Описание:
White Chakrasamvara, Life Accomplishing (Tibetan: kor lo dom pa kar po tse drup): together with various deities of the Chakrasamvara cycle of tantras from the lineages of Rechungpa and Shakyashri Bhadra.

Sita Chakrasamvara (T. dem chog kar po. E. White Circle of Bliss)
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

*Читипати*

http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200

XV век:
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

*Гора цвета меди - чистая земля Гуру Ринпоче*

http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&wid=2400
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400

Стиль гадри:
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

*ВАЖНО!*
Для качественной печати необходимо подредактировать файлы...

Cleanerzoomer
"Эта прога позволяет выполнить такие задачи, как удаление артефактов JPEG, шумы фотографии, яркие пикселы, пыль, муар и т.д., а также увеличение изображений с превосходной резкостью. Дает возможность удалить фактически любые артефакты на любом изображении: блочность JPEG и полосы, зернистость фотографий, равномерную закраску, сглаживание и многое другое. Также, используя эту технологию, можно увеличивать размер изображений с огромной точностью и максимально естественным видом. Достаточно проста в использовании, что позволяет даже новичкам использовать данный продукт, а результат - на профессиональном уровне".
Остальное в ПС.  :Smilie:  Скажу только, что всё именно так - прога очень простая, работает изумительно и заменяет дюжину плагинов фотошопа.

http://www.predatorsoft.com/soft/colorwasher.html
"ColorWasher - известный плагин к фотошопу, который поднимает коррекцию фотографий к новому уровню в точности и скорости. С его помощью даже начинающие способны выполнять коррекцию фотографий всего за несколько секунд, так же качественно, как это делали профи до недавнего времени. ColorWasher дает широкий диапазон автоматических, полуавтоматических и ручных инструментальных средств для коррекции, улучшения и восстановления фотографий. Очень удобный в работе, дающий интерактивные пояснения и подсказки. ColorWasher позволяет вам делать профессиональную коррекцию фотографий за несколько секунд и также предлагает режим Cloak для процесса обработки большого количества изображений".

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

*Далай-ламы*
Список имеющихся на сайте репродукций:
http://www.himalayanart.org/search/set.cfm?setID=203

Далай-лама I
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
Далай-лама V
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400

Далай-лама VI
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
"Полное благословение":
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400

------------------------

До Кьенце Йеше Дордже (1800-1866) - тот самый, чьей инкарнацией считается/объявил себя один известный американский дядька.  :Smilie:  Воплощение тела Джигме Лингпы (воплощением речи был Патрул Ринпоче, воплощением ума - Джамьянг Кьенце Вангпо, ссылочку на его тханка см. выше в этой теме)
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Ура! Это обновление? Во всяком случае, есть хорошие тханка, которых раньше я тут не видел.

*Дордже Легпа*
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200

нагтанг
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Чогьюр Лингпа
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200

Джамгён Конгтрул
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200

Оба с "полным благословением"

Чогьюр Лингпа, обычная:
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Гампопа c hymalayan.art
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400

Атиша, в дополнение к уже выложенной несколько красивых, качественных тханка:
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200

Цзонгкапа
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
полное благословение:
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Гэсар Линг
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

*Гуру Драгпо*
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400

*Гуру Драгпур*, в дополнение к уже приведённой ссылке
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400

Неплохие образцы есть и на http://dharma-media.org

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

*Гухьясамаджа*
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200
мандала:
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200

*Хеваджра*
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200
нагтанг:
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
мандала:
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200
Однако, XVI век:
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200

*Хаягрива*
красный:
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200
очень выразительное изображение, аж прошибает:
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2000
двурукий яб-юм:
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400

чёрный:
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400

Снова *Джамгён Конгтрул I*
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400

*Калачакра*
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400

*Калачакра и 25 царей Шамбалы*
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

*КАРМАПЫ*

*Кармапа I*
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
*Кармапа II*
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200
Неплохое изображение, но, к сожалению, не очень резкое:
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200
*Кармапа III*
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200
*Кармапа VIII*
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
*Кармапа IX*
XVI век
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
стиль карма гадри, XVII в.:
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
*Кармапа XV*
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
*Кармапа XVI*
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

*Крода Кали* (дакини Трома Нагмо, гневная чёрная Варахи)
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200

*Дакини Курукулла*
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200

*Лонгченпа*
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400

*Махасиддха Кукурипа* с собачкой  :Smilie: , всем смотреть!
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200
стиль карма гадри
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
*Махасиддха Сараха*
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
стиль гадри
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200

*Мачиг Лабдрён*
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
изображения хорошие, нужно только капитально реставрировать в фотошопе:
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400

с Древом Прибежища линии чод
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=1600
Бурятия:
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200
стиль гадри
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Изумительный *Ваджрасаттва* непальского письма
http://sim.may.ru/b/lib/00_images/Bo...ttva%20002.psd
Внимание! 27,3 Мб!

*Майтрея*
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200
Очень хорошее изображение доступно по ссылке:
http://sim.may.ru/b/lib/00_images/Bo...reya%20001.psd
Внимание! 37 Мб!

*Манджушри*
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200

*Махакала Манинг*
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
нагтанг
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200

*Менла, Будда Медицины*
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200

Но лучшее изображение из доступных в Сети, имхо, вот это: 
http://sim.may.ru/b/lib/00_images/Bo...ddha%20002.psd
Внимание! 49,5 Мб!

*Миларепа*
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400

с житием
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200

Удивительная бутанская статуя Миларепы - как живая
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400

*Нагарджуна*
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400

*Наропа*
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200

*Царь Трисонг Децен*
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400

*Ютогпа*
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

*ГУРУ РИНПОЧЕ*
Прекрасные тханка... Всё остальное на этом сайте (а там раз в десять больше осталось!) плохо либо по качеству графики, либо по художественному исполнению.

*Падмасамбхава*
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200

*Падмасамбхава: жизнеописание*
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200

*Падмасамбхава яб-юм* (уже приводил ссылочку, но здесь повторю)
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400

*Падмасамбхава: 8 эманаций*
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400

*Падмасамбхава Оргьен Дордже Чанг* (одна из 8 эманаций)
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200

*Падмасамбхава и 25 учеников*
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400

*13 форм Падмасамбхавы*
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

http://www.sanatansociety.com/free_d..._wallpaper.htm

В самом низу обалденная тара в хорошем разрешении на а3 впринципе нормально распечаталось . Очень жалко что мало буддийского выложено.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

А Сарасвати какая?  :Smilie: 
http://www.sanatansociety.com/free_s...i_1152x864.htm
Знатную *дэв*ушку Манджушри у индуистов увёл...  :Smilie: 

Обратите внимание на то, в какой мудре сложена левая рука. Сразу становится ясно, что из всех искусств для Сарасвати важнее всего тяжёлый рок.  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Кстати, о Таре. Стиль модерн.  :Smilie: 

Зелёная Тара работы Эллы Бревер. Мне лично не очень...
http://www.pureview.co.nz/images/tha...green-tara.jpg
http://www.pureview.co.nz/images/tha...reen-tara2.jpg
Её же Белая Тара:
http://www.pureview.co.nz/images/tha...white-tara.jpg
http://www.pureview.co.nz/images/tha...hite-tara2.jpg

Оригинальненько...
http://www.geocities.com/mandala_land/index.htm
Зелёная Тара (Марина Шерман)
http://www.geocities.com/mandala_lan...green_tara.jpg
Тут хоть пропорции соблюдены. Остальное - просто ужас. Детские рисунки, это, конечно, здорово, но тут, насколько я понял, представлены не только детские работы. Если авторы сайта и вправду считают, что таков "творческий потенциал Будда-Дхармы", можно только посочувствовать. Нарушено всё, что нарушать нельзя. Так можно и антисемитом стать.  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Опять Элла Бревер из Новой Зеландии. На её сайте выложено много новых файлов.
http://www.pureview.co.nz
О художнице:
http://www.pureview.co.nz/about.html

Мандала Ваджрайогини:
http://www.pureview.co.nz/images/tha...ni-mandala.jpg
Ваджрапани Мани(Маха?)чакра
http://www.pureview.co.nz/images/tha...manichakra.jpg
Ушнишавиджая
http://www.pureview.co.nz/images/thangkas/namgyalma.jpg
Будда Медицины
http://www.pureview.co.nz/images/tha...ine-buddha.jpg
Манджушри - хорошая работа
http://www.pureview.co.nz/images/thangkas/manjushri.jpg
И Ваджрасаттва яб-юм тоже хорош
http://www.pureview.co.nz/images/tha...ajrasattva.jpg
Будда Амитабха
http://www.pureview.co.nz/images/thangkas/amitaba.jpg
Тысячерукий Авалокитешвара
http://www.pureview.co.nz/images/tha...kiteshvara.jpg
Мандала Авалокитешвары
http://www.pureview.co.nz/images/tha...ra-mandala.jpg

----------


## kirava

А не рано ли ребенку рисовать Самантабхадру яб-юм? Это я про сайт с детскими рисунками  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Вот ещё сайт экспериментаторов:
http://www.altarimagestudio.com/
Такая вот Тара...
http://www.altarimagestudio.com/graphics/Green-Tara.jpg
На другом сайте репродукция побольше:
http://images.tribe.net/tribe/upload...ge-profile.jpg

Такой вот Падмасамбхава. Кстати, очень даже...
http://www.altarimagestudio.com/grap...hara-index.jpg

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Такой вот Падмасамбхава. Кстати, очень даже...


попсня )

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Нашёл изумительного художника!
http://www.kalsangdawa.com

В галерее представлено несколько работ. Репродукции мелковаты для качественной печати (даже с помощью PhotoFlair или CleanZoomer их нельзя растянуть до 300 dpi), но посмотреть можно и даже нужно. 
http://www.kalsangdawa.com/gallery.htm
Удивительная гармония, изящество и красота!

Прямые ссылки на репродукции:
Четырёхрукий Ченрези
http://www.kalsangdawa.com/gallery/fourarm.jpg
Тысячерукий
http://www.kalsangdawa.com/gallery/1000arm.jpg
Будда Майтрея
http://www.kalsangdawa.com/gallery/maitreya.jpg
Будда Шакьямуни
http://www.kalsangdawa.com/gallery/shakyamuni.jpg
Будда Медицины
http://www.kalsangdawa.com/gallery/medbud.jpg
Зелёная Тара
http://www.kalsangdawa.com/gallery/greentara.jpg
Белая Тара
http://www.kalsangdawa.com/gallery/whitetara1.jpg
http://www.kalsangdawa.com/gallery/whitetara2.jpg
Рахула
http://www.kalsangdawa.com/gallery/rahula.jpg
Шантидэва
http://www.kalsangdawa.com/gallery/shantideva.jpg

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Бодхисаттва Исус.  :Smilie: )) Заказывали?
http://www.wisdompath.org/gallery/pages/Jesus.jpg

----------


## Olga

> Несколько качественных репродукций непальских тханка с сайта http://www.namsebangdzo.com
> Правда, коррекция гаммы не повредит - уж очень бледные.
> Мне непальский стиль нравится - изящный, тонкий рисунок, мягкие, красивые тона.
> 
> Ченрези
> http://www.namsebangdzo.com/realaudio/Chenrezig.jpg
> Ченрези Гьялва Гьямцо
> http://www.namsebangdzo.com/realaudio/gyalwagyamtso.jpg


Дмитрий, а как Вы докопались на этом сайте до этих именно репродукций? Ваши то ссылки работают, а когда в исследовательском азарте пытаюсь посмотреть, что же там еще  в районе http://www.namsebangdzo.com/realaudio/  оно мне выдает, что нет права доступа. Уж и зарегистрировалась на том сайте, все равно в раздел репродукций не пускают меня непальские товарищи. 
ПодЕлитесь, как туда попасть?
И еще странное дело - с работы по выделенке без проблем открываю все ссылки http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:............., но не могу ничего скачивать, т.к. тут у нас лимиты, а с других компов (из дома, например, по карточке) - не открывается ни одна картинка, хотя никаких фильтров в експлорере не установлено. Обидно!
Спасибо!

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Бодхисаттва Исус. )) Заказывали?
> http://www.wisdompath.org/gallery/pages/Jesus.jpg


Откуда такое чудо?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Совершенно случайно наткнулся на это чудо.  :Smilie:  Причём стоит чудо... 3000 баксов! Да за такие деньги можно штук 8 профессиональных тханка купить!
Автор - некий лама Лхананг Ринпоче, уроженец Амдо:
http://www.wisdompath.org/about/index.html
Линия Лонгчен Ньингтиг. Учит ану-йоге. Обитает в Лос-Анджелесе.
Вот галерея работ ламы:
http://www.wisdompath.org/gallery/

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Дмитрий, а как Вы докопались на этом сайте до этих именно репродукций? Ваши то ссылки работают


Тайна сия велика есть. Я сам нашёл ссылки на пару репродукций случайно, по гуглю. Набравшись наглости, стал набирать в адресе другие имена - в названии графического файла.

----------


## Zoya_f

Это как раз то о чем писал Гега  Лама в своей книге "Основы Тибетского искусства"  

есть ли возможность купить либо копировать эту книгу?

----------


## Olga

А что именно писал Гега Лама?
И попутно вопрос: нет ли у кого файла танки Бернагчена именно работы Гега Ламы не менше 150 dpi ?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Нет, но могу сделать. Пропустив через несколько неплохих фильтров к фотошопу и увеличив в программе ФотоЗум хоть до 300 dpi. Сейчас попробую...

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Готово. К сожалению, больше 150 dpi при размере 18x23,98 см из этой копии выжать не удалось.
Tiff, размер 4,15 Мб:
http://www.rapidshare.ru/163883

Просматривая изображение, не пугайтесь: на печати оно должно быть гораздо меньше и, соответственно, лучше будет смотреться. Попробуйте уменьшить масштаб - и увидите, что печатать можно.

----------


## kirava

> А что именно писал Гега Лама?
> И попутно вопрос: нет ли у кого файла танки Бернагчена именно работы Гега Ламы не менше 150 dpi ?


Книги нигде нет в продаже, но можно что-то из неё получить на ретритах по тханка живописи. Расписание на gardri.narod.ru 
Будем делать более качественный перевод в скором времени, тот, что сейчас сущетсвует не подходит и он не полон. Могу пока предложить обзор этой книги  :Smilie: 
http://www.tibetart.narod.ru/thangka/GegaBook.htm

----------


## kirava

> Бодхисаттва Исус. )) Заказывали?
> http://www.wisdompath.org/gallery/pages/Jesus.jpg


Клевета!  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

http://oldtradition.org/images/42.jpg




> -----Original Message-----
> 
> From: pradip rajbhandari [mailto:ttthouse@wlink.com.np]
> Sent: Saturday, January 20, 2007 12:03 PM
> 
> Subject: Amitaba dewachen
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Olga

> Готово. К сожалению, больше 150 dpi при размере 18x23,98 см из этой копии выжать не удалось.
> Tiff, размер 4,15 Мб:
> http://www.rapidshare.ru/163883
> 
> Просматривая изображение, не пугайтесь: на печати оно должно быть гораздо меньше и, соответственно, лучше будет смотреться. Попробуйте уменьшить масштаб - и увидите, что печатать можно.


Дмитрий, спасибо! Правда ссылка не открывается, но то что Вы описываете, я проделывала неоднократно над имеющимся в нете файлом. Там сколько dpi не наращивай деталей не прибавится и качество исходника (в смысле фоторгафии!) оставляет делать много-много лучшего... 
Собственно вытягивание "оптимизированной для web" фотографии до печатного качества - это моя каждодневная работа (тружусь в газете), так что "просматривая изображение" не испугаюсь ничего. Еще раз спасибо. Попытаюсь таки открыть Вашу ссылку, а кроме того продолжу поиски.
Ольга

----------


## Alex

> Собственно вытягивание "оптимизированной для web" фотографии до печатного качества - это моя каждодневная работа


Как я Вас понимаю...  :Frown:   Помнится, дедушка Маргулис пугал грядущими временами, когда заказчики станут носить фотографии, сделанные мобильником...

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Не понимаю: как это ссылка не открывается. Нужно нажать на ссылку. Откроется окно русской рапиды. Выберите "Ссылка для анонимного скачивания". У меня она выглядит так:
http://dl3.rapidshare.ru/163883/4369...,98_150dpi.tif
Но на Вашем компе может быть иначе!

Я использовал прогу ФотоЗум, где используется уникальный механизм сглаживания увеличенного изображения и удаления jpeg-артефактов. Поверьте, это действительно круто! Можно увеличить разрешение раза в два с переводом в tiff и практически без потери качества. 
http://www.rapidshare.ru/166510
Для анонимного скачивания: http://dl1.rapidshare.ru/166510/77230/PhZ.zip.

----------


## Alex

Да, Фотозум - хорошая вещь. Есть и другие способы:
http://forum.rudtp.ru/showthread.php?t=17020
Впрочем, ни одна программа не может создать детали, которых не было в исходном изображении. Тут уже либо искать качественный оригинал, либо долго, нудно и кропотливо ретушировать (и еще неизвестно что получится).
Хотя джонангпинское древо прибежища, отсканированное с А5 формата (правда, на Топазе), мне удалось растянуть до А2 формата и напечатать на баннерной ткани (естественно, качество не ахти, но ведь вплотную никто и не рассматривает).

----------


## Yanglesho

качественные  трома  и  симхамукха?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Оказывается, с русской рапиды могут качать только обладатели российских IP. 
Перезалил Махакалу на sendspace:
http://www.sendspace.com/file/14qvd5

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Симхамукха:
моя любимая из старинных, очень сильная по энергии:
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
очень симпатичная и весёлая гелугпинская:
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400

http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200

Разрешение поменьше...
Классика - Николай Дудко:
http://www.thangka.ru/gallery/img/sim_6.jpg
Сергей Носков:
http://www.rdzogschen.narod.ru/new/p...inghamukha.jpg

----------


## Yanglesho

спасибо  за  изображения.при  печати  на  полотно  получаются  гораздо  темнее  например  голубой  на  экране  в  реале  темно  синий.возможна  ли  коррекция? и  может  кто  в  курсе  куда  делись  танки  с  dharma-media?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Нужно специально монитор откалибровать, с учётом печатающего устройства и материала.  :Smilie:  Чтоб иметь представление о реальном виде полученной распечатки.

----------


## throughtheuniverse

доброго дня, Дмитрий!
буду благодарна за код доступа к Вашему архиву.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Отправил в ПС. Наверно, скоро, когда справлюсь с другой работой, залью куда-нибудь на файлообменник. Сейчас появились достаточно хорошие бесплатные места для этих целей.

----------


## Vic

Дмитрий спасибо вам) ... рада присоединиться.

----------


## kirava

Сайт Другу Чогьяла Ринпоче (он росписывал гомпу в Меригаре).

http://www.choegyalrinpoche.org/

----------


## Aleksey L.

Padmasambhava - 8 Forms: Nyima Oser
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2200

----------


## Alex Dharmasiya

Дима! Может быть вы сможете провести экскурс по изображениям в разных школах буддизма. К примеру: гелуг использует ....., карма-кагью ...... и т.д.
С благодарностью.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Наверно, нет.  :Smilie:  Я ценитель, но не знаток. Гадри от менри отличу, гелугпинскую тханку от современной непальской.
Информации по живописи тханка именно искусствоведческого плана в Сети не так уж много. Точнее, её праткически нет. Кое-что можно найти здесь:
http://gardri.narod.ru/ru_3.html

----------


## kirava

> Дима! Может быть вы сможете провести экскурс по изображениям в разных школах буддизма. К примеру: гелуг использует ....., карма-кагью ...... и т.д.
> С благодарностью.


Я бы мог сделать что то вроде этого. А это для чего то или просто для всеобщего познания?

----------


## Alex Dharmasiya

Дмитрий, Кирава! 
Эта работа, в любом случае, направленная на совершенство живых существ. :Wink:  
Если получиться что то более обьёмное, то ясность покажет что и куда.
Благодарю.

----------


## kirava

А что должно входить в экскурс именно? Мне в голову приходит только какие стили были связаны с той или иной школой...Или нужно дать обзор по изображениям, какие в какой школе встречаются?

----------


## Alex Dharmasiya

Хорошо было бы осветить каждую школу в отдельности и привести примеры живописи по каждой школе. 
Спасибо.

----------


## kirava

> Хорошо было бы осветить какждую школу в отдельности и привести примеры живописи по каждой школе. 
> Спасибо.


Я посмотрел доступную информацию, её оказалось нет так много.  Для написания такой статьи понадобиться книга Давида Джексона "History of Tibetan Painting - История Тибетской Живописи ", которая как раз посвящена этому вопросу. 

Но достать её не так просто, надо заказывать на адрес не в России, поэтому всё это займет долгое время к сожалению. Но как только я её изучу, что-нибудь обязательно напишу.

----------


## Mini Lotus

Уважаемый Дмитрий,
Я прочитал всю тему, меня так интересует ваш архив. Прошу вас разрешить смотреть картики в архиве. Огромное спасибо.


Для Мика: Благодарю за совет. Я нашел там нужные и качественные вещи.

----------


## Mini Lotus

Уважаемый Дмитирий,
Я получил по ПС ваше сообшение. Огромное спасибо. Я не смог отправить письмо с благодарностью Вам по ПС, т.к. ни как не получается.  Колекция просто супер. Молодец.

Для администратора: Я никак не смог отправить ПС, потому что нет соот-щей кнопки типа "Отправить ПС"... Хотя получение ПС, создать новое сообщение...ни каких пролем небыл, только как отправить ПС :Confused:  ? Объясните пожалуйста. Спасибо.

----------


## Echo

Можно мне тоже пароль?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Да Господи Самантабхадро! Чё я мучаюсь и других мучаю!  :Smilie: 

Адрес почтового портала:
http://mail.google.com
Логин: thangkas700
Пароль - хорошо известные всем практикам тибетского буддизма три слога, сплошным текстом и строчными латинскими буквами. Три самых главных слога.  :Smilie:  Подсказка для КК Оле Нидала: последний из них оканчивается носовым Н (ng), но на письме всё-таки m.

----------

Syrdon Gattagatta (30.08.2009)

----------


## Olga

Привет, Дмитрий! 
А такое Вы видели ? >>>
Что скажете?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Приветствую. Насколько я знаю, это же Церингма - богиня Гималаев и подруга Миларепы. Стиль современный непальский. Мне такие нравятся по цвету, но линии лиц и тел часто бывают какие-то кукольные.

----------


## Olga

Вот спасибо за Церингму! Я не распознала, да и не знала, что она еще и покровительница Гималаев.  Что касаемо стиля - думаю тож, что и Вы (приятно ощущать себя в хорошей компании!).

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Вот ещё о Церингме. Несколько старинных икон.
http://www.himalayanart.org/search/set.cfm?setID=366

----------


## Anny

Привет братьям по дхарме. Может кто подскажет, откуда скачать хорошее (в смысле более четкое) изображение хаягривы с 16 руками 5 лицами или 3 лицами 6 руками?

А также ищу текст Гуру Дракпур (лунк есть). Готова на что-то поменяться :Smilie:

----------


## Влад

> ...Может кто подскажет, откуда скачать хорошее (в смысле более четкое) изображение хаягривы...


Тибет, Карма Гардри. Большая коллекция, хорошее качество.

http://www.himalayanart.org/search/set.cfm?setID=158

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Пароль - хорошо известные всем практикам тибетского буддизма три слога, сплошным текстом и строчными латинскими буквами.


Гы... Называется, дал пароль... Оказалось, что целая толпа "практиков тибетского буддизма" не знает, шо это за три самых главных слога.  :Confused:  Ребята, не надо заваливать меня письмами типа "я набирал ommanipadmehum и ничего не вышло". Я устал на них отвечать, правда - по 2 штуки в день.  :Smilie:  Вы сначала разберитесь, чем вы там в гуру-йоге занимаетесь, а потом ищите изображения редких идамов.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

К нынешней трансляции Намкая Норбу Ринпоче.
Тханка Лонгченпы, начало 18 века. Красивая-прекрасивая, хоть и выцвела. Трафик!
http://imageserver.himalayanart.org:...0,1,1&hei=2400

----------


## Aleksey L.

(по кусочкам склеенная тханка, просто понравилась)

Гималайская богиня Церингма [Благотворная дева долгой жизни] и ее четыре сестры олицетворяют грозную духовную силу, содержащуюся во вздымающихся пиках этих горных гряд. 

Краткая история: тибетские горные духи, обитающие на тибето-непальской границе, Пять сестер долгой-жизни, относятся к классу 'sman' мировых божеств. Укрощенные Гуру Падмасамбхавой в 8м веке они стали общепризнанными защитницами буддизма. Они путешествовали в Индию, чтобы получить дальнейшие буддийские наставления в кладбищенской земле 'Dark Noisy' от учителя 'Lobpon Chog gyi Gocha' и махасиддха Канха. В 11 веке, желая проверить решимость великого йогина Миларепы, они создавали различные явления с тем, чтобы отвлечь его от медитации. Не способные причинить реальный вред из-за обетов Падмасамбхаве, они потерпели неудачу и тремя днями спустя они вернулись и склонились перед йогином Миларепой. И снова, обязованные защищать буддийскую Дхарму, они поднесли свои жизненные-эссенции в форме мантр. Испрашивая [у него] учения, [на что] он явил 'Мысль Просветления' и различные практики ваджраяны, вместе с чандали и мудра йогой; двумя особыми практиками Хеваджра Тантры. Несколько месяцев спустя, в той же местности, сестры Церингма вернулись и испросили детальные инструкции на практику 'карма мудры', которые Миларепа согласился дать. Таковы три встречи между Миларепой и Церингмой. От учеников Миларепы возникло много различных линий практики, которые пропитали все школы тибетского буддизма вплоть до настоящего дня. 

На этой прекрасной черной тханке, могущественная Церингма предстает, держа золотой ваджр и золотую вазу долгой-жизни, верхом на сине-глазом льве с красной и золотой гривой и хвостом. Она проносится по облакам и горам,ореол с лучами, подобный зонту, обрамляет верх ее тела. Выше появляется Падмасамбхава, Миларепа в центре и танцующая Ваджрайогини.

Ниже изображены ее четыре сестры, каждая верхом на своем животном и держит подношения Миларепе. По часовой стрелке от низа слева они таковы: 

    * Ting gyi Shal Zangma [Прекрасная синеликая дева] верхом на диком осле и подносящая зеркало и развевающийся шелковый стяг;
    * Miyo Lozangma [Прекрасная дева небес неизменно благородного ума] желтая, верхом на тигре и подносящая мангуста и золотое блюдо с едой;
    * Chopen Drinzangma [Коронованная дева хорошего голоса] красная, верхом на муле и подносящая сундук сокровищ и исполняющую желания драгоценность; и 
    * Tekar Drozangma [Прекрасная дева добродетели и действия] зеленая, верхом на драконе, в ее руках змеиное лассо и пучок травы 'durva', возможно как подношение для увеличения поголовья скота.

Вместе эти пять известны как Пять сестер Долгой-жизни.

----------


## Aleksey L.

http://uzh.vee.ru/files/plate02_(atlas09).zip (2.25mb) 
Лист2 из "Синего Берилла" "Корень естественного физического состояния и телесная основа болезни". 
по кусочкам cкомпанованное изображение с комментариями на каждом листочке. 

Размер: 2650x3500

----------


## Aleksey L.

http://uzh.vee.ru/files/plate04_(atlas11).jpg (2.27mb)
Лист4 из "Синего Берилла" "Корень третьего древа Корень врачевания".
по кусочкам cкомпанованное изображение с комментариями на каждом листочке.

----------


## Александр С

у меня вместо картинки открывается сайт техно

----------


## Сергей Волков

Я хотел поискать в архивах тханку с Праджняпарамитой, но так и не нашел. Она там есть вообще? а если нет, то поделитесь ссылкой на high-res изображение. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Olga

http://online.stack.net/~alex/38s.htm 
первое, что яндекс выдал

----------


## Olga

http://abhidharma.ru/A/Bodhissatva/C...naparamita.htm  (десь то же изображение - бОльшее по размеру.
http://abhidharma.ru/A/Vedalla/Sutta%20PP.htm (еще другая)
http://www.nimmersoft.dk/~buddha/nat...paramita1c.jpg (еще другое изображение, долго грузится - совсем большой файл)

----------

